# Du block piratebay?



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Did Du block piratebay?
I keep getting error messages.... 


Mods,
Delete/Move if needed.... Thanks.

Indo


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Try isohunt instead


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Careful using TPB, there are a lot of malicous files on there.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Careful using TPB, there are a lot of malicous files on there.


Definitely, only use trusted sources. Major risk with torrents is malicious files


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

please do not discuss here anything that is illegal in the UAE such as the use of proxies.

thanks


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i'm on piratebay right now....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

At this time (sat. 10 AM on 4 Feb 2012), Du is blocking 

Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site and the redirection link: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site

Du users can use the secure http protocol (which is not a proxy or VPN, rather a secure hypertext transfer protocol for most secure web transactions) at:

https://thepiratebay.org and the redirection link: https://thepiratebay.se/

-md000/Mike


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

just checked... i am on the .se site which is running fine.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> just checked... i am on the .se site which is running fine.


I was getting blocked from the .se site. 
I just checked and it is running fine now...


----------

